# Marcum VX1 Pro



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone have a Marcum VX1 Pro? Looking seriously at getting one. For the price, you could hardly go wrong. Anyone have any experience with them?

Thanks!


----------

